# New Zealand?



## shygirl2006 (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone know of any support groups for SA in new zealand?
Thanks : )


----------



## Boogie (Mar 10, 2006)

Shygirl2006, did you have any luck with finding a group in New Zealand? I never thought to look myself so I wouldnt know. But I think I might start looking. If I find anything I'll let you know.
Ta


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

*bump* I've been looking too. Saw some ppl on meetup.com, one left an email, so I emailed her. I googled it, seems like theres one in chch, not much use to me. There must be one in auckland - here's all I could find http://www.phobic.org.nz/support.htm - they are more general anxiety groups. I'm not sure if they'd be good for SA.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I started a yahoo group: http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/nz ... =297832840


----------



## Billygruff (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey, Im from Malaysia and im thinking of backpacking in Australia, maybe Sydney sometime around June or July maybe. Wondering if any of you have travelled to Australia and what experiences you've gone through there, like the places you stayed, places you went to, activities you did, etc. If my budget adds up i might even visit the land of the All-Blacks. That might even be more likely than i think. Ive always loved travelling and would really like to see this part of the world.
I tried looking for an Aussie group but failed to find any. Any response from u guys are greatly appreciated.


----------

